# Assange vs. Zuckerberg



## Blake Bowden (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## BryanMaloney (Feb 3, 2012)

Easy to explain: Who supports the current hierarchy by his actions and who causes them embarrassment? That is all it boils down to.


----------



## sands67 (Feb 9, 2012)

Exactly


----------

